# Is there such thing as a real estate attorney in Dubai



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just wanting to know if anyone has experience with a good real estate attorney, or do you just take it like a man, pay money and get nothing in return i.e. Royal Estates project


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, 

Contact - Taylor Wessing, they are good property lawyers;

Taylor Wessing (Middle East) LLP
28th Floor, Al Moosa Tower II
Sheikh Zayed Road
P. O. Box 33675, Dubai
United Arab Emirates
Tel. +9714 332 3324
Fax. +9714 332 3325


----------



## Mohamed Ali (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there,

AL MASHREQ International Advocates and legal advice
They are very well-known and excellent choice
Their reputation reached other emirates

TheLaw.ae


----------

